# Mavericks reach tentative deal with power forward



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.star-telegram.com/sports/story/179255.html 

Mavericks reach tentative deal with power forward
By JEFF CAPLAN
[email protected]

Brandon Bass, a 6-foot-8 power forward who didn't stick with the Hornets after two seasons, joined the Mavericks' summer league team and now looks to become the club's first free-agent signing.

The 33rd pick out of LSU in the 2005 draft, Bass has agreed in principle to a two-year contract with the Mavs, his agent Derek Lafayette said Tuesday.

Lafayette, who would not disclose the financial terms of the deal, said the contract should be completed before the end of the week. Bass made $644,209 last season. The Mavs would likely dip into their $1.83 million bi-annual exception to sign Bass.

Bass, 22, is a restricted free agent so the Hornets can match any offer. But because the team did not invite Bass to play on its summer team, Lafayette said he doesn't expect the Hornets to match.

The signing could put Pops Mensah-Bonsu's future with the Mavs in some doubt. The Mavs have until Aug. 31 to release him or extend the 6-9 power forward's contract for next season.

In four games at the Las Vegas Summer League, the 240-pound Bass averaged 14.8 points and 6.2 rebounds. In two games last week at the Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City, he averaged 10.0 points and 5.0 rebounds.

"One of the assets that he possesses is he has a good work ethic," Lafayette said. "The Mavs gave him an opportunity to play and not worry about making mistakes and that helped him play at a more consistent level."

Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson was not available for comment.

Bass played just 21 games for the Hornets last season, logging 7.7 minutes and averaging two points and two rebounds.

Also apparently in the Mavs' plans for next season is reserve point guard J.J. Barea.

The Mavs have until August 1 to release him or exercise their option for a second season. Barea played in 33 games as an undrafted rookie and in eight games in the NBDL he averaged 27.2 points and 7.8 assists.

In five games this summer in Las Vegas, Barea averaged 14.4 points on 53.1 percent shooting, 6.2 assists and 3.0 rebounds. In two more games in last week’s Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City, Barea averaged 16.0 points and 7.0 assists. "My belief is the Mavericks are very pleased with what he did last year and how far he's come this year," Barea's agent Richard Katz said Monday. "I don't think it's going to be an issue."

If Bass and Barea become permanent, two spots would remain on the 15-man roster with unsigned draft picks Nick Fazekas and Reyshawn Terry, plus Mensah-Bonsu in competition.

The club also continues to pursue players in a dwindling free-agent market.

Assuming the Mavs don't use any of their mid-level exception to sign Bass, they would still have the full $5.36 million to spend on one or more free agents.

Potential targets remain Chris Webber (Detroit), James Posey (Miami), P.J. Brown (Chicago), Eddie Jones (Miami) and possibly Matt Barnes (Golden State) and Mickael Pietrus (Golden State).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

wow... Bass takes a spot.

My feelings are mixed. I like Bass, but at the expense of Pops?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im happy about this. I think its good for Bass to be in a first class organization such as the Mavs where he wont have to have high expectations on him. In New Orleans he was asked to do to much early on. Bass has a terrific work ethic, but apparently Byron Scott doesnt care anything about that...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I still think he can end up beign something like a Ben Wallace lite.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I still think he can end up beign something like a Ben Wallace lite.


Thats what I've always felt. A Ben Wallace lite with a midrange shot and a freethrow.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Which for Dallas, is a damn good thing.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Not a bad pickup at all...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavs Get Brandon Bass

The Mavericks and forward Brandon Bass, 22, have agreed in principle on a two-year deal, according to Bass' agent, Derek Lafayette.

The details of the contract, which is the Mavericks' first of the free-agent season, could be finalized as early as this week.

Bass, a 6-8, 240-pound power forward from LSU drafted 33rd overall in 2005, played two seasons with the New Orleans Hornets. He is playing on the Mavericks' summer-league team and averaged 14.8 points and 6.2 rebounds in four Las Vegas games and 10 points and five rebounds at the Rocky Mountain Revue in Salt Lake City.
Mavericks/NBA

"He's a young, athletic guy, and he's strong," Lafayette said. "He can bring a lot of energy to the table and bring some athleticism, along with his size. He's a good guy that can finish around the basket."

Bass played in 50 games (seven starts) in his two seasons with the Hornets. His minutes per game dropped from 9.2 in 2005-06 to 7.7 last season. He averaged two points and two rebounds in 21 games last season.

"He's works very hard on his game," said Lafayette, who said Bass was excited about playing for owner Mark Cuban and with so many great players. "He's an Avery Johnson type of player."

Bass left LSU after his sophomore season. He was named the Southeastern Conference's player of the year that season, averaging 17.3 points and 9.1 rebounds. He led the league, making 56.7 percent of his field goals.

The Mavericks aren't expected to use any of their mid-term exception on Bass, who will probably make the minimum, so they should have $5.3 million to spend on other free agents.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I like Pop's athleticism, but I'm starting to think he's more suited for European ball. Bring in the brute!!:yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't see Dallas signing BOTH Bass and Pops, considering they have to keep their options open for other possible big pieces in the FA market. If AJ and company decide Bass has a potentially brighter future, then.... so be it.

... I guess this is a potential Dirk back-up?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ... I guess this is a potential Dirk back-up?


I like the idea of an anti-Dirk for a back up 4. Seems they were trying to find a mini-Dirk in Van Horn and Croshere, and that experiment failed, don't you think?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> I like the idea of an anti-Dirk for a back up 4. Seems they were trying to find a mini-Dirk in Van Horn and Croshere, and that experiment failed, don't you think?


True, I also like this idea better than another shooter, except they don't do anything else than shooting.

This also shows that we should sign players who are ready to contribute or who have one skill the team can use in different situations. Waiting for a player to develop without playing is unnecessary.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I like the idea of an anti-Dirk for a back up 4. Seems they were trying to find a mini-Dirk in Van Horn and Croshere, and *that experiment failed, don't you think?*


Certainly appears that way. I am sure they wanted a similar player as a backup so there is no disruption to the "system" when he is backed-up....

I am so bored with the entire off-season. Total lack of interest.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am so bored with the entire off-season. Total lack of interest.


We need to hire someone who will spread some rumors around :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm officially out of Mavs mode and switching into Cowboys mode........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm officially out of Mavs mode and switching into Cowboys mode........


Cowboys are going to rock this year, baby!! :rock:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:thumbdown: 
Go Colts!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :thumbdown:
> Go Colts!!!


Colts are nothing compared to NT's left nut.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Who cares about football :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Colts are nothing compared to NT's left nut.


How dare you!?!?!
:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Who cares about football :whistling:


How dare *YOU*!

:azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NT's left nut is actually quite impressive. His right one however......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mavs signed Nick Fazekas as well

PG: Devin Harris...Jose Juan Barea
SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Greg Buckner...Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard...Devean George
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Brandon Bass...Nick Fazekas
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop...Didier Ilunga-Mbenga

Battling for the last spot:
Pops Mensah-Bonsu
Reyshawn Terry
Renaldas Seibutis


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im really happy that Bass is going to make some money. He's had a pretty rough life prior to attending LSU. One of the saddest things I heard was former LSU PG Torris Bright shucking oysters at a local restaurant in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> :thumbdown:
> Go Colts!!!


Pretty much. We devote all this time to Pops, then select Bass over him?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How dare *YOU*!
> 
> :azdaja:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ... We devote all this time to Pops, then select Bass over him?


...all while the window is closing...:sadbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

MAVERICKS NOTES
Bass, Fazekas sign contracts
By JEFF CAPLAN
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

The Mavericks completed a two-year contract with free agent power forward Brandon Bass on Thursday, his agent Derek Lafayette confirmed.

Bass, 22, will receive the NBA minimum for a player entering his third season: $770,620 next season and $798,328 in 2008-09.

The Mavs still have the full value of their $5.36 mid-level exception and $1.83 biannual exception to pursue other free agents.

The Mavs also signed draft pick Nick Fazekas to a two-year deal. The Mavs selected the 6-foot-11 power forward out of Nevada with their first pick, the 34th overall.

The 6-8, 240-pound Bass, a restricted free agent who played only 50 games in two seasons with the Hornets, will compete with Fazekas for minutes.

Also in the mix is 6-9 Pops Mensah-Bonsu, who is expected to be in training camp with the team, Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. The team has until Aug. 31 to release Mensah-Bonsu or extend his contract for next season.

"We should have a very competitive training camp," Nelson said.

Webber still thinking

Mavs officials said they continue to pursue Chris Webber, and Webber confirmed to Slam Magazine on Thursday that he still has the Mavs on his mind.

At Webber's Bada Bling charity event, the magazine asked him if he planned to re-sign with Detroit.

"I don't know," Webber told the magazine. "I would love to. Right now, I'm thinking about Detroit and Dallas, so you never know."

Other free agents on the Mavs' list include James Posey (Miami), P.J. Brown (Chicago), Eddie Jones (Miami), Matt Barnes (Golden State) and restricted free agent Sasha Pavlovic (Cleveland).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

t1no said:


> :thumbdown:
> Go Colts!!!


colts suck. they lost to the freaking texans.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Also in the mix is 6-9 Pops Mensah-Bonsu, who is expected to be in training camp with the team, Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. *The team has until Aug. 31 to release Mensah-Bonsu or extend his contract for next season.
> 
> "We should have a very competitive training camp*," Nelson said.


Anyone want Fazekas to go? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> NT's left nut is actually quite impressive. His right one however......


They are very well proportioned thank you very much.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> MAVERICKS NOTES
> 
> Webber still thinking
> 
> ...


I think there is a huge possibility that we will sign Webber.
Let's sign Webber and RTerry and call it done.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What if Webber breaks down? What if the Bass kid gives us better production? 

Inquiring minds want to know...:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We don't need Webber, he showed in the playoffs that he is even a shadow of the post-Sacramento Chris Webber. Make him an assistant coach or something, but he won't be productive, not in the East and not in the West.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> We don't need Webber, he showed in the playoffs that he is even a shadow of the post-Sacramento Chris Webber. Make him an assistant coach or something, but he won't be productive, not in the East and not in the West.


imo he could be a great fit for the Mavericks offense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He still has skills, but if your body doesn't match that anymore you're screwed. I think he is at a point where he shouldn't be more than a 10th or 11th player on a contending team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If Webber doesn't end up in Dallas, I'd be sooooooo ticked.

I don't care if he contributes NOTHING, I want some sign from the management that they have a desire to IMPROVE the team. Will Webber really help or fit in Dallas? Who cares! Get it done to show the fans that you are improving the team, even if it's only on paper!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> They are very well proportioned thank you very much.


That's not what bray told us.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If Webber doesn't end up in Dallas, I'd be sooooooo ticked.
> 
> I don't care if he contributes NOTHING, I want some sign from the management that they have a desire to IMPROVE the team. Will Webber really help or fit in Dallas? Who cares! Get it done to show the fans that you are improving the team, even if it's only on paper!!!


If management had the desire to improve the team, they would have made a trade, but I also feel like nothing is going to happen ... we might not even use the full MLE :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If management had the desire to improve the team, they would have made a trade, but I also feel like nothing is going to happen ... we might not even use the full MLE :azdaja:


I swear... I am a bigger Celts fan right now....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I swear... I am a bigger Celts fan right now....


e = o ?


----------

